# Latex over Oil ???



## TilmaPainting (Mar 22, 2009)

What would you do to get latex to stick to oil? What procedure would you take to make it work. Besides not doing it at all. I will explain the situation later...I don't want to influence or sway you. We're talking about doors and doorframes.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Depends on the product you are using as a top coat. Some paints stick with just a good sanding of the undercoat. Ask your rep what's available.

You can always prime then topcoat.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

if it actually requires a bonding agent, a good sandpaper scuffin an hitting it with a coat of Sherwin Williams Prep-rite Pro Block oil will serve you well. After it dries, which will be quickly, put whatever you want ontop of it.

As bikerboy said though, you may not actually need to do more than a good sanding and maybe a cleaning with TSP. How old is the stuff you'll be painting over, what are you top coating it with, etc.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

What would you do to get latex to stick to oil?

and this is asked on a professional painting forum? Sounds DYI to me.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I would absolutely prime. I wouldn't care what my rep said or how good the paint is. Because I would rather pay to prime rather to pay to fix them because I didn't prime.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I would absolutely prime. I wouldn't care what my rep said or how good the paint is. Because I would rather pay to prime rather to pay to fix them because I didn't prime.


Ditto


----------



## deluxe (Nov 30, 2008)

i agree with ewingpainting 100%. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

It really depends on what sheen your going over.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

The nerve of some of you to cry and complain about having to answer dumb questions and look at you.


----------



## TilmaPainting (Mar 22, 2009)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> The nerve of some of you to cry and complain about having to answer dumb questions and look at you.


 
It's a very dumb question, actually. Although, my question was "leading". Had a large paint contractor ask me to paint a large project. Within 5 minutes of being on the site I noticed it had semi gloss oil paint on all the existing doors and frames. Probably hadn't been painted in 20 years or more. Strictly a labour contract, I asked what they intended on putting on. They wanted ICI Diamond Semi Gloss. I told them it wasn't a good idea and expressed my doubts with the PM as well as their Quality Control guy, but they insisted this product was self priming. They told me to procede with this said product, so i did. We wiped it down with Methal Hydrate, and a good sand with the palm sander, dusted it and noticed right away that this product wouldn't stick. Brought the issue up and they told me it was good enough. I did several weeks on this project, and as the paint cured up it would just flake off easily. Brought it up to the QC. ICI sales rep tried to turn the blame on me saying I wasn't sanding, when he found out I had sanded, then it wasn't good enough, then it was the methal hydrate, found out i was using it, then it was some unknow substance. Finally a switch to oil. Theres more to the story but that kinda for court


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess the real question is did you perform what was documented in your contract?


----------



## TilmaPainting (Mar 22, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> I guess the real question is did you perform what was documented in your contract?


 
Absolutely


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

It sounds like you have an ordeal on your hands. Best of luck to you.


----------



## APF (Jun 6, 2009)

good luck with the court - hope you have legal help.....like the others said, always prime.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sometimes when you got someone pushing a job on ya and you know it aint right, its best to not do the job. We all find that out I think, sooner or later. Good luck with the litigation.


----------



## castlebond007 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sherwin Williams "Bonding Primer."


----------



## TilmaPainting (Mar 22, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> sometimes when you got someone pushing a job on ya and you know it aint right, its best to not do the job. We all find that out I think, sooner or later. Good luck with the litigation.


 
I hear you...Live and Learn. I can always say I'm alot smarter today than I was a month ago  It took a long time to convince them to either use a good primer first or switch product. By the time all the dust setled they desided they wanted me to pay for their screw up and redo several weeks of work. I stood up to them, which they didn't exactly appreciate, a signed contract doesn't mean much. Trying to get them to pay for the work I did is another story (legally). They really don't care, or seem to concerned.


----------



## austintx512 (Jul 28, 2009)

why would you let someone tell you how to do your job?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

austintx512 said:


> why would you let someone tell you how to do your job?


yeah jus tell em "Dont get up in ma face foo!!!"


----------



## ShadesofGreen (Aug 26, 2009)

castlebond007 said:


> Sherwin Williams "Bonding Primer."


Yeah, I like that stuff too. Used it on some ceramic tile once 7 years ago and then used the same quart and it worked yet again.:notworthy:


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

XIM UMA Bonder- Great adhesion and you can use any latex, epoxy, or oil alkyd topcoat over it.


----------

